# Elf_Ascetics photothread



## Elf_Ascetic (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi all,

Short introduction, because you are here for the frog pics. We (my girlfriend and I) live in the Netherlands, Europe. The reason I post this thread now is that I was the lucky receiver of a 60 mm macrolens recently and our frogs have been victims of it since that very day.  Currently, we have the following species hopping around:
Phyllobates bicolor
Phyllobates terribilis 'orange'
Ranitomeya ventrimaculata 'red'
Ranitomeya vanzolinii
Oophaga pumilio 'bastimentos'
Dendrobates tinctorius 'azureus'

I'll try to post pictures regularly, mostly frog pictures, but I suspect my tanks will pop up as well.  I have quite some database filled already, but since uploading the whole collection at once is no fun: I'll just start slowly with new and old pictures and keep on posting pics like forever.

I shoot with Canon, some were taken with my old 300D, some with a borrowed 30D. I hope to get my own camera later this year.

To start with: Phyllobates bicolor


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

love that first shot! we need a full tank shot as well


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Love those shots! Truly looking forward to more of them! Also i agree with Julio, full tank shot please!


Todd


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Julio said:


> love that first shot! we need a full tank shot as well


Agreed. Great first shot and we definately want a full tank shot. All the photos are fantastic actually.


----------



## Elf_Ascetic (Jan 31, 2009)

New day, new photos.

As requested. We have 3 tanks in our living room. I'll give the european measures, since I'm not that comfortable with feet and gallons..

The first one is 125 wide, 50 deep and 80 high.
The second is 80x50x90.
The smallest is 80x40x40, and currently being renewed.

Credits for the backgrounds go to Suzanne, she's very creative and very good with paint, acryllic adhesive 'flevopol' and Great Stuff.


----------



## arielelf (May 23, 2007)

Those are some Beautiful Tanks!! What did you use to make the rocks?


----------



## Elf_Ascetic (Jan 31, 2009)

We used great stuff and styrofoam, cut it in shape, covered that with cement and painted that with acryllic paint.


----------



## iRyan (Feb 17, 2011)

That first tank is just absolutely amazing. Very nice work!


----------



## Suzanne (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments  Actually, it wasn't covered in cement but in flexible and waterproof tile adhesive. I was inspired by Arielelf actually!

US measures of the tanks:
rocky one: 132 gallon tank (49 inch long, 31 inch high, 20 inch deep)
vertical one: 95 gallon tank (31 inch long, 35 inch high, 20 inch deep)
horizontal one: 128 gallon tank (31 inch long, 16 inch high, 16 inch deep)


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Beautiful setups and frogs!


----------



## Elf_Ascetic (Jan 31, 2009)

Today, my personal favorite frog. _Ranitomeya vanzollinii_


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

I've always admired European tanks,they are so creative


----------



## Elf_Ascetic (Jan 31, 2009)

Belly shot!


----------



## Elf_Ascetic (Jan 31, 2009)

For today, a frog that we do not have anymore. Hyloxalus azureiventris.


----------



## Elf_Ascetic (Jan 31, 2009)

Another day, more pictures!

It's a phyllobates terribilis, currently still in quarantaine (under very strange lightening...) but soon inhabitant of the high cornerviv in our living room. They're 10 months old now, becoming more and more orange en growing/fattening up every day.


----------



## Elf_Ascetic (Jan 31, 2009)

Vanzolinii, a very moving frog.


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

Awesome pictures keep then coming! 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Elf_Ascetic (Jan 31, 2009)

Our new beauties. Still in quarantaine, but nonetheless very photogenic.


----------



## Elf_Ascetic (Jan 31, 2009)

Yesterday was the female, the pic of today is the male.


----------



## Elf_Ascetic (Jan 31, 2009)

Phyllobates bicolor in all its glory.


----------



## Elf_Ascetic (Jan 31, 2009)

Azureus, 7 months old.

We heard calling last week, pretty early.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

THIS is an awesome picture:


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

Suzanne said:


> Thanks for the compliments  Actually, it wasn't covered in cement but in flexible and waterproof tile adhesive. I was inspired by Arielelf actually!
> 
> US measures of the tanks:
> rocky one: 132 gallon tank (49 inch long, 31 inch high, 20 inch deep)
> ...


if those are the measurements, then they are:

rocky - 132[same]
vertical - 95[same]
Horizontal - 34[+/-.35]

but based on this:



> The first one is 125 wide, 50 deep and 80 high.
> The second is 80x50x90.
> The smallest is 80x40x40, and currently being renewed.


they are[assuming it's in cm]

-26
-95[same]
-34






just thought I'd point that out...







either way, great pics!!!


----------



## Elf_Ascetic (Jan 31, 2009)

Tnx for the clarifications. 

And tnx for all the likes. 

This picture is not mine, my mom made it, but I think it's so awesome I'll post it anyway.


----------



## Elf_Ascetic (Jan 31, 2009)

Our group ventrimaculata have recently been expanded with a male. Two weeks ago, we found a clutch of one egg, with a lot of jelly. Yesterday we found another, bigger clutch  On top of that, we saw the male hopping around with a tadpole on is back. So completely awesome. 

The pic of today is no ventrimaculata, but a surreal enhanced Vanzo-shot.


----------



## Suzanne (Dec 28, 2008)

Sorry about the mixup. Bit unfamiliar with the Anglosaxon measurements and not a calculation miracle 
Gallons are: 132, 95, 34!


----------



## Elf_Ascetic (Jan 31, 2009)

The picture is not the greatest, but I felt like ventrimaculata today.


----------



## gootswa (Mar 16, 2011)

This is an awesome thread, the frogs are so cool! The bicolor's are probably my fav, their faces have so much character.


----------



## Elf_Ascetic (Jan 31, 2009)

Tnx, Gootswa. This one is for you.


----------



## Elf_Ascetic (Jan 31, 2009)

Anyone up for more frogs? Our terribilisgroup has come out clean off the quarantaine, and have found a home in the 95 gal tank. Everything is going great, but since their a little shy in these first days, here's a pic from the quarantaine period.


----------



## gootswa (Mar 16, 2011)

Elf_Ascetic said:


> Tnx, Gootswa. This one is for you.


Awesome! That's a great picture as well, did you just get them recently?


----------



## Elf_Ascetic (Jan 31, 2009)

gootswa said:


> Awesome! That's a great picture as well, did you just get them recently?


Suzanne made it. 

We have them more than 2 years now (hence the big picture database ), and our group is about 3 years old now. They've given us plenty of offspring, currently about 30 little bicolors hopping around.  I plan on a shoot where we can show their development and our way of raising the tadpoles and froglets.


----------



## gootswa (Mar 16, 2011)

That's so cool, the reason that I asked how long you had them was because you had said that they just came out of qt.


----------



## Suzanne (Dec 28, 2008)

That would be the terribilis. The bicolors (from the foto) have been with us for 2 years now. The terri's have yet to earn their keep  To be fair, they do look similar! Just hoping they will "orange up" soon


----------



## Elf_Ascetic (Jan 31, 2009)

azureus offspring


----------



## Elf_Ascetic (Jan 31, 2009)

Took some days off, but here are the pictures again.

Either or _bicolor _male thought he was a thumbnailspecies, or he thought that was a great spot for an eggclutch.


----------



## Elf_Ascetic (Jan 31, 2009)

To bad I can't capture the sound in photos....


----------

